#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Rotating Chart in Word

## landlord

How can I rotate a chart, pasted from excel (linked data)?
Dont want to have to go through the whole thing of rotating every page that has a chart on it, making diffferent section breaks etc.
Has to be an easier way.
Oh, and making it a picture wont do, as it is a linked data chart.

Thanks in advance

----------


## teylyn

You can create a textbox and place the chart in the textbox. Then rotate the textbox.

----------


## landlord

Doesnt Work

Any other ideas?

----------


## shg

Works fine for me.

----------


## teylyn

"Doesn't work" is not good enough. I tested this in Office 2010 before posting the suggestion. It works.

It won't work in Office 2003, because you can't rotate a textbox. But you run 2010 according to your profile. 

Explain what does not work.

----------


## landlord

Apologies.

Someone else using my log in.

Original suggestion worked perfectly.

Thanks

----------


## 22amber22

Hi there, 

Does anyone know how (if it is indeed possible) to rotate a linked graph in word 2008 mac. I tried the text box suggestion but this didn't work in my version unfortunately!

Thanks!

----------


## arlu1201

22amber22,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

